# On SSDI and driving for Uber



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

I called SSA and they want me to provide a tax I.D. # for Uber. I'm so confused because they want information that I don't know. It all depends on how many rides that I do. I don't know a per hour salary or the hours. What do I tell SSA about this? They tell me I have to report any new job and the wages monthly.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I never understood how its allowed to get paid Disability Insurance for not being able to work yet you can work Uber (or any other part time job) and still get disability... but i understand the necessity to an extent.

I'll do you a solid because I'm in a good mood...

Uber's Federal Tax ID number is 45-2647441

Their address for tax purposes is

Uber Technologies Inc
1445 Market Street, Floor 4
San Fransisco, CA 94103

This is based on my 2017 1099-MISC. I checked my 2016 1099-MISC and it shows an FIN of 80-0896455 but that one is addressed to Raiser Inc with the same address as above.

I would probably go with the 2017 FIN.

You report how much you make a month on average. If you have a $500 a month cap, then it doesnt matter how many rides you do: you do just enough to get to $499.98 and you stop driving.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood how its allowed to get paid Disability Insurance for not being able to work yet you can work Uber (or any other part time job) and still get disability... but i understand the necessity to an extent.
> 
> I'll do you a solid because I'm in a good mood...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply sir. Well, I worked most of my life paying in Social Security taxes when I became disabled. Currently I'm on Social Security disability insurance which I do believe has something to do with the money that I paid in. I still have to pay my medicare premium and my part D premium out of my check . My disabilities don't allow me to work a full-time job or even part-time. I'm just talking about maybe an hour a day with Uber. Thank you for the information.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wesp1960 said:


> .
> Thanks for the reply sir. Well, I worked most of my life paying in Social Security taxes when I became disabled. Currently I'm on Social Security disability insurance which I do believe has something to do with the money that I paid in. I still have to pay my medicare premium and my part D premium out of my check . My disabilities don't allow me to work a full-time job or even part-time. I'm just talking about maybe an hour a day with Uber. Thank you for the information.


Oh I don't disagree with cashing in on disability since we all pay into it.

Theres a max amount you can earn, whatever that max is, never exceed it and that is what you show as your income to the SSA. Im not sure what the minimum is, I just threw $500 for an even number.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm still asking State Farm what the premium increase will be for a rideshare endorsement. That will determine if it's even a viable option. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wesp1960 said:


> I'm still asking State Farm what the premium increase will be for a rideshare endorsement. That will determine if it's even a viable option. Thanks for all the info.


I dunno what this has to do with your original question, but ...

I can make $1080 on SSDI per month. And, as self employed, it is based on the AFTER TAX AND EXPENSE income. I think it would be pretty had to have $1080 in profit ... in federally taxable PROFIT, per month on Uber. Check your Schedule C, divide it by twelve ... bet you're ok.

And, somebody said, they don't understand why someone on SSDI can work part time ... the answer to that is easy. Because it's the law.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno what this has to do with your original question, but ...
> 
> I can make $1080 on SSDI per month. And, as self employed, it is based on the AFTER TAX AND EXPENSE income. I think it would be pretty had to have $1080 in profit ... in federally taxable PROFIT, per month on Uber. Check your Schedule C, divide it by twelve ... bet you're ok.
> 
> And, somebody said, they don't understand why someone on SSDI can work part time ... the answer to that is easy. Because it's the law.


Lol, obviously it's the law, I question the law itself. Either your disabled and unable to work or you are not disabled and able to work. Not a big fan of the Gray area, but I don't write legislature.

Meanwhile I certainly agree that you are entitled to take disability payments as we do pay into the program, just not the concept of unable to work yet still working...


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

I think they go by what you did for a living. And if you can't do that or something different equal to that, can still receive benefits and work a few hours a month to supplement it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, obviously it's the law, I question the law itself. Either your disabled and unable to work or you are not disabled and able to work. Not a big fan of the Gray area, but I don't write legislature.
> 
> Meanwhile I certainly agree that you are entitled to take disability payments as we do pay into the program, just not the concept of unable to work yet still working...


SSDI defines 'gainful employment'. Which means that you are making enough to actually make a living. They define this, based on decades old stats, as a little over $1000 per month.
Nice thing is that in the case of self employment, it is profit on Schedule C.

Another way around it is to form a partnership, or a corporation of which you are not an officer or partner. Have the 'employer' pay the corporation for services rendered, then have the corporation pay you $1000 per month for consulting fees. The balance of the profit has to remain in the corporation, be distributed to your wife as a managing consultant; or pay for your car, health insurance, vacation, etc.

All legal. Have a lawyer help you set it up.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks again


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wesp1960 said:


> Thanks again


when this whole thing came up for me about a year ago, I spent $100 and went and talked to the lawyer that helped me win my SSDI case in the first place. It's worth it. It's important ... if you do something wrong it can cost you - A LOT. 
I'm not a lawyer.
Spend a buck and go talk to a disability atty.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

On SSDI you can work up to 80 hours each month. You can make $850 per month without affecting your benefits . They consider UberLyft to be self employment. The rules are different if your employer takes your taxes out. It's really kinda complicated likr most .gov regulations . Google "working on disability" and download the PDF file from the ssa.gov site. Don't go to any of the commercial sites .They may have the wrong info. You can also get the pamphlet at your local SSA office. EDIT : you are allowed to make $850 per month after expenses. Go to the office and talk to a rep there .They tend to be much more knowledgeable than phone help. They'll walk you thru everything you need to do


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

possibledriver said:


> On SSDI you can work up to 80 hours each month. You can make $850 per month without affecting your benefits . They consider UberLyft to be self employment. The rules are different if your employer takes your taxes out. It's really kinda complicated likr most .gov regulations . Google "working on disability" and download the PDF file from the ssa.gov site. Don't go to any of the commercial sites .They may have the wrong info. You can also get the pamphlet at your local SSA office. EDIT : you are allowed to make $850 per month after expenses. Go to the office and talk to a rep there .They tend to be much more knowledgeable than phone help. They'll walk you thru everything you need to do


All jokes about government workers aside, some agencies or office are actually very helpful. I've found this to be true of my local SS office and, believe it or not, an IRS office.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm more than satisfied with my local SSA office . If you're willing to stand in line for about 30 minutes before opening you can usually be out by 30 minutes after


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood how its allowed to get paid Disability Insurance for not being able to work yet you can work Uber (or any other part time job) and still get disability... but i understand the necessity to an extent.


It's called milking the system. Americans are the best at getting something for nothing. The old phrase "America owes me" is strong with this one.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's called milking the system. Americans are the best at getting something for nothing. The old phrase "America owes me" is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 242639


Spare me. He worked and paid into the system. It's not milking the system unless he faked his disability.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood how its allowed to get paid Disability Insurance for not being able to work yet you can work Uber (or any other part time job) and still get disability... but i understand the necessity to an extent.


The system is set up to help those of us on disability to attempt getting back into the workforce.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's called milking the system. Americans are the best at getting something for nothing. The old phrase "America owes me" is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 242639


There are all sorts of disabilities, and different types of limitations. It's actually quite difficult to get SSI or SSDI, and on both, if you _can_ work, there is an allowance for that, with constant reporting and proving income (and expenses, if a job like Uber). Make over a certain amount, and they deduct from your next check.

It's not "milking" anymore than it would be if you availed yourself of the free medical care our VA provides to our veterans, SEAL Team 5 . Or increased pay while in the service for dependants...

Be careful when saying someone else is "milking the system". Talk like that gets finding for programs slashed, and you never know which program will be next, or what the fallout from not having these programs will be.

Being poor or disabled or elderly is not a crime, and people in these situations shouldn't be looked at and treated as criminals.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> There are all sorts of disabilities, and different types of limitations. It's actually quite difficult to get SSI or SSDI, and on both, if you _can_ work, there is an allowance for that, with constant reporting and proving income (and expenses, if a job like Uber). Make over a certain amount, and they deduct from your next check.
> 
> It's not "milking" anymore than it would be if you availed yourself of the free medical care our VA provides to our veterans, SEAL Team 5 . Or increased pay while in the service for dependants...


Any health care benefits a soldier recieves was paid for well in advanced through multiple combat tours in support of the Global War on Terrorism, regardless of any political belief in opposition of such military operations.

My point, which I cannot speak for SEAL Team 5 is that disability payment for being unable to work should mean you are unable to work. If you are able to work but keep it under a certain minimum, then you are not disabled to the point of not being able to work. If yiure able you are able to work 80 hours a month Ubering to make the minimum before SSDI cuts you off, you are most certainly able to work the 160 hours a month necessary to attempt to sustain your existence like the rest of America.

I understand people do get disabled and we do pay into the system, so we are entitled to recieve such insurance payment. However, the concept that you can be disabled enough to qualify for disability payments but not enough that you are physically capable of working is bullshit and theres more than likely more people milking that system then genuinely using it because they are simply too disabled to work.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's called milking the system. Americans are the best at getting something for nothing. The old phrase "America owes me" is strong with this one.


*THIS AGAIN???!!!*
Another JarHead (no pun) misinformed on how the system works. DONOT confuse disabilty or workers comp with ssi/ssdi ..yes you can defraud and fake your problem there but not with ssi/ssdi. It's impossible to defraud the system while trying to get ssi/ssdi. Most people that apply wait 3-6 yrs to get approved ..some have actually died while waiting for it because their health got the best of them. You have to do paperwork..see State Drs, your DR. get reviewed then go before a State Judge and another State Dr to get any assistance. And as SuzeCB stated it's the money that WE, not you put into the system over a 20-40 yr period..so even if it were possible and an applicant is defrauding for their own money,...why do you care!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

woodywho said:


> *THIS AGAIN???!!!*
> Another JarHead (no pun) misinformed on how the system works. DONOT confuse disabilty or workers comp with ssi/ssdi ..yes you can defraud and fake your problem there but not with ssi/ssdi. It's impossible to defraud the system while trying to get ssi/ssdi. Most people that apply wait 3-6 yrs to get approved ..some have actually died while waiting for it because their health got the best of them. You have to do paperwork..see State Drs, your DR. get reviewed then go before a State Judge and another State Dr to get any assistance. And as SuzeCB stated it's the money that WE, not you put into the system over a 20-40 yr period..so even if it were possible and an applicant is defrauding for their own money,...why do you care!!


First, a Jarhead is a Marine. A SEAL is Navy and isnt a Jarhead.

I know someone that went through the 18 month hoop and got SSDI. He had a high paying job for many years where he earned $125k with bonuses, so he had a lot paid in. He gets a fat check for it and I dont know when it expires. He does what many have recommended here and he started an S Corp with his GF as the sole officer. All he earns as a "consultant" gets paid to that Corporation and all his SSDI is just play money, virtually having no cap to his ability to work and earn while still collecting disability.

He ain't alone. That's the point. Either you are disabled and unable to work, or you are able to work. Enough loop holes to abuse the system.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

9x in 5 years he can make over $850 on trial work program after that he can make $1070 a month anything over that contnely he loses his benefits..so he wont be on long


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Any health care benefits a soldier recieves was paid for well in advanced through multiple combat tours in support of the Global War on Terrorism, regardless of any political belief in opposition of such military operations.
> 
> My point, which I cannot speak for SEAL Team 5 is that disability payment for being unable to work should mean you are unable to work. If you are able to work but keep it under a certain minimum, then you are not disabled to the point of not being able to work. If yiure able you are able to work 80 hours a month Ubering to make the minimum before SSDI cuts you off, you are most certainly able to work the 160 hours a month necessary to attempt to sustain your existence like the rest of America.
> 
> I understand people do get disabled and we do pay into the system, so we are entitled to recieve such insurance payment. However, the concept that you can be disabled enough to qualify for disability payments but not enough that you are physically capable of working is bullshit and theres more than likely more people milking that system then genuinely using it because they are simply too disabled to work.


Actually, incorrect. While many saw combat, many more did not. Military personnel that never set foot outside the state's get the same benefits.

And I'm not detracting from what they all have done, and what was lost, and what was risked. Thank you to all who served.

Your post actually proves you do not understand how many disabilities work. I have a friend who will be fine one day, and unable to get out of bed for the next 3. MS will do that to you. So will assorted other auto-immune disorders. Sometimes part time is all anyone CAN work because their disability makes the simple everyday things like folding laundry, taking a shower, making some eggs too exhausting to be able to work full-time. These things come up unexpectedly, and no employer will put up with it.

And, overall, disabled people working as much as they are able LOWERS the cost to the programs, in many cases. It provides an improved outlook on life that crosses over to preventing or lessening depression and stress. This, in turn, has a positive effect on overall health, often lessening medications, hospitalizations, and procedures that Medicaid would otherwise be paying for...

Which goes to my statement about fallout.

And it's not like anyone on SRI, SSDI, or even Welfare, for that matter, is living the "sweet life". For a bare minimum amount of money, they have to jump through all sorts of hoops at the discretion of these offices, or lose services. Again, if they try working a "normal" job, the amount of last-minute time off work would have them fired.

I have a disabled friend living on SSI. She gets, every month, about 1/2 the amount of her rent, which is actually pretty low for the area. So, she also gets Section 8 and SNAP Section 8 calls her in every 2 months or so to "check in". Mind you, bus fare to the office is not supplied. It has to come out of her monthly allotment, which doesn't have gas and electric all that pleased. Welfare does the same thing for her SNAP. At one point, her SNAP benefits were suspended because they called her the afternoon before they wanted her in first thing in the morning, but she had to go to an appt. already made with Section 8. Took her 2 months to get it straightened out, and it's not like they gave her what she was out for those 2 months. And the stress of it sent her system all out of wack and she ended up in the hospital.

It's NOT easy to be poor.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Spare me.


I can't spare the weak. By OP's own admission he is capable of working.


wesp1960 said:


> It all depends on how many rides that I do.


All of a sudden OP is not disabled enough that he can drive. There was millions of driving jobs before Uber came around. That's ok, everyone gets a participation trophy.



woodywho said:


> *
> THIS AGAIN???!!!*
> Another JarHead (no pun) misinformed on how the system works. DONOT confuse disabilty or workers comp with ssi/ssdi


Actually you're very confused. A JarHead is a marine. A UDT, frogman and SEAL are navy.

He is claiming disability. That's through Social Security. Worker's Comp is an action that disables you over the course of employment.



wesp1960 said:


> My disabilities don't allow me to work a full-time job or even part-time. I'm just talking about maybe an hour a day with Uber. Thank you for the information.


Did you disclose your disability to Uber? Does your auto insurance company know of your disability and intentions of using your vehicle for commercial passenger use? If you're capable of driving for only one hour a day then you are placing passengers at risk.



UberBastid said:


> And, somebody said, they don't understand why someone on SSDI can work part time ... the answer to that is easy. Because it's the law.


And so is a woman on Welfare that has had 5 children taken away by CPS for neglect is allowed to have 5 more children. What a great country we live in.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I collect disability insurance. I have bone spurs. If it's good enough for the Grifter in Chief, it's good enough for the rest of us. ;-)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can't spare the weak. By OP's own admission he is capable of working.


A truly weak man defends his position with insults, while betraying his honor.

Are you really a seal?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Be careful when saying someone else is "milking the system". Talk like that gets finding for programs slashed, and you never know which program will be next, or what the fallout from not having these programs will be.


Oh, you don't have to tell me about programs being slashed. My parents whom both worked their entire lives passed away when I was a senior in high school. My father's first job was Sept 1942 when he enlisted in the Navy to fight in WWII. He worked every day of his life contributing to SS for 39 years. My mom worked in administration her entire life and only took off a little time to have two children. I was able to receive dependent benefits as long as I continued my education. I enlisted in the military after high school and went to a community college after boot camp and receiving my orders. I was taking the required amount of college hours and receiving $1800/month in dependent benefits. Then all of a sudden after 5 months of receiving benefits my Commander-in-Chief, Ronald Reagan discontinued the program. Try being 18 years old with a pregnant wife, attending school and on a 1st year military salary.



UberBeemer said:


> A truly weak man defends his position with insults, while betraying his honor.
> 
> Are you really a seal?


Insults? You call reposting a direct quote from the OP about his ability to work an insult? Wow, you would have never made it one week in boot camp, and it's SEAL. Show some respect.

You gave me the same grief in the thread with Kitten when I reposted her quote. Why don't you just put me on ignore.








By the way, that's me on the right many years ago.



steveK2016 said:


> He ain't alone. That's the point. Either you are disabled and unable to work, or you are able to work. Enough loop holes to abuse the system.


Perfectly said.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Driving is NOT an easy job! And it is one of the most dangerous jobs!!
If he is truly 100% disable then this is plain fraud!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I call your comment about sparing the weak an insult. And I thought SEALs were disciplined and respectful. The real ones I've met are, and would even say they exist to "spare" or protect the weak. Same with the Ranger and the Green Beret I used to work with. Very polite people. Would never look down their nose at someone with a disability.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Would never look down their nose at someone with a disability.


Did not look down their nose. Just questioned the validity of their disability from their own quote.


wesp1960 said:


> It all depends on how many rides that I do.





UberBeemer said:


> I call your comment about sparing the weak an insult.


Well, in chronological order you first posted


UberBeemer said:


> Spare me.


To a JFK quote and reply that I was having with steveK2016.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> First, a Jarhead is a Marine. A SEAL is Navy and isnt a Jarhead.
> 
> I know someone that went through the 18 month hoop and got SSDI. He had a high paying job for many years where he earned $125k with bonuses, so he had a lot paid in. He gets a fat check for it and I dont know when it expires. He does what many have recommended here and he started an S Corp with his GF as the sole officer. All he earns as a "consultant" gets paid to that Corporation and all his SSDI is just play money, virtually having no cap to his ability to work and earn while still collecting disability.
> 
> He ain't alone. That's the point. Either you are disabled and unable to work, or you are able to work. Enough loop holes to abuse the system.


If the check is that "fat", it's not SSI or SSDI. More likely SSI and his PENSION and other investments paying out monthly (the word for that kind of fund escapes me).

And how many years? Is he disabled or did he retire and is collecting SSA and his pension?

If not SSA + pension, he's not making a lot of money on Uber, either. The limits are fairly low.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> If the check is that "fat", it's not SSI or SSDI. More likely SSI and his PENSION and other investments paying out monthly (the word for that kind of fund escapes me).
> 
> And how many years? Is he disabled or did he retire and is collecting SSA and his pension?
> 
> If not SSA + pension, he's not making a lot of money on Uber, either. The limits are fairly low.


It's SSDI, he called it Disability Insurance. I distinctly remember him going through the process. Is he disabled? Good question. According to those that reviewed his case he is. What is his disability? Hes overweight, good at playing crazy, and had a good lawyer. He doesnt drive Uber, hes a sales consultant. He technically makes $0 (or very little) from it, all the commissions are paid to the Corporation that he doesnt legally own.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's called milking the system. Americans are the best at getting something for nothing. The old phrase "America owes me" is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 242639


You smell of "jerk".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's SSDI, he called it Disability Insurance. I distinctly remember him going through the process. Is he disabled? Good question. According to those that reviewed his case he is. What is his disability? Hes overweight, good at playing crazy, and had a good lawyer. He doesnt drive Uber, hes a sales consultant. He technically makes $0 (or very little) from it, all the commissions are paid to the Corporation that he doesnt legally own.


He can tell you he's "playing crazy" all he wants. The doctors that do the evaluations (and there's more than one, working independently and without access to each other's evals) are truly expert at weeding out fakes, and if there's any question about whether or not the illness is real, they side with not giving the benefits.

Really.

SS, any variety of it, is really hard to get when there's no question about whether or not you qualify. There's actually a practice of denying 80% of all first time applications, whether or not they truly qualify, but denying those that don't first, of course. Then, the first-time appeals are separated into two parts... attorney or not. Without an attorney, your appeal has a slimmer chance of overturning the initial refusal. With one, it's a crapshoot. It's the second appeal, with an attorney that is more likely to do it, if ALL the doctors (more in-between each appeal, of course) agree you're disabled, that your chances become more reasonable.

It's easier to get out of the military, during wartime and a draft going, on a Section 8 (obviously not the rent program!).


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> SSDI defines 'gainful employment'. Which means that you are making enough to actually make a living. They define this, based on decades old stats, as a little over $1000 per month.
> Nice thing is that in the case of self employment, it is profit on Schedule C.
> 
> Another way around it is to form a partnership, or a corporation of which you are not an officer or partner. Have the 'employer' pay the corporation for services rendered, then have the corporation pay you $1000 per month for consulting fees. The balance of the profit has to remain in the corporation, be distributed to your wife as a managing consultant; or pay for your car, health insurance, vacation, etc.
> ...


And it is exactly these abuses of the intent of the system that are why so many people have that "If you are disabled you shouldn't be able to work." Attitude.

Look, if it is an actual Physical Disability you better hope it doesn't include "No Sitting for extended periods of time" or you better be out of your car standing or laying down in the back seat every time that you are not driving...because any "proof" they can acquire in an investigation of you violating your "restrictions" can not only land you in criminal courts but see you having to pay back the mass majority of your already used up "insurance".

Certainly don't ever get caught helping someone load anything into your car if there is a "No Lifting" restriction as you never know which "passenger" might be an investigator trying to catch you. And, while that is not as likely with a semi random dispatched service, they could still watch you doing it for someone else.

Check YouTube for news segments about people that were busted violating SSDI and getting busted.

It does Not work out well.

As to the actual advice above, that is what EVERY driver should be doing anyway just because of the tax issues. Inc or LLC up, company gets the income, you get a draw from that income. Everything, your clothes, and every other aspect of the "Operations" of you business are the businesses expenses.



possibledriver said:


> The system is set up to help those of us on disability to attempt getting back into the workforce.


Milking it is what all the people that plan on being on it till they qualify for their regular Social Security payments. There is a difference.



SuzeCB said:


> ...with constant reporting and proving income (and expenses, if a job like Uber).


This part is very important. If possible get a separate bank account or even a prepaid card and use that exclusively for your Expensable spending for Uber.
Everything. Gas, wiper blades, oil changes (if you do it your self the itemized receipt of all the oil and filter), meals eaten while you are working, tires, alignments, replacement parts etc


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You smell of "jerk".


It's obvious that you along with most of the posters in this thread are very naive. Go back and really read OP's first post carefully. It's obvious that the OP is capable of working well beyond the minimum allowance of SSI but doesn't want to infringe on his disability benefits. His first post asks how many rides he can perform.


wesp1960 said:


> I called SSA and they want information that I don't know. I don't know the hours.


Then a next post states he can only drive an hour a day.


wesp1960 said:


> I'm just talking about maybe an hour a day with Uber.


Hopefully wesp1960 has his info all detailed out before making statements under oath to the gov't. That last line on the SSI benefit application that requires a signature states under penalty of perjury.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's obvious that you along with most of the posters in this thread are very naive. Go back and really read OP's first post carefully. It's obvious that the OP is capable of working well beyond the minimum allowance of SSI but doesn't want to infringe on his disability benefits. His first post asks how many rides he can perform.
> 
> Then a next post states he can only drive an hour a day.
> 
> Hopefully wesp1960 has his info all detailed out before making statements under oath to the gov't. That last line on the SSI benefit application that requires a signature states under penalty of perjury.


No, I am sure of it now. You are acting like a jerk for no reason.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> ...
> Your post actually proves you do not understand how many disabilities work. I have a friend who will be fine one day, and unable to get out of bed for the next 3. MS will do that to you. So will assorted other auto-immune disorders. Sometimes part time is all anyone CAN work because their disability makes the simple everyday things like folding laundry, taking a shower, making some eggs too exhausting to be able to work full-time. These things come up unexpectedly, and no employer will put up with it.
> ...


Stephen Hawking.
/mic drop

but seriously,

I know people with both psychological and physical disabilities and I personally support free education, even if it is online, for everyone on Disability of any kind. And, if they happen to be able to figure out a way to make enough to not qualify for disability assistance all the better. But, the loop holes for Inc/Llc/etc need to be closed. Earnings need to be transparent.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh, you don't have to tell me about programs being slashed. My parents whom both worked their entire lives passed away when I was a senior in high school. My father's first job was Sept 1942 when he enlisted in the Navy to fight in WWII. He worked every day of his life contributing to SS for 39 years. My mom worked in administration her entire life and only took off a little time to have two children. I was able to receive dependent benefits as long as I continued my education. I enlisted in the military after high school and went to a community college after boot camp and receiving my orders. I was taking the required amount of college hours and receiving $1800/month in dependent benefits. Then all of a sudden after 5 months of receiving benefits my Commander-in-Chief, Ronald Reagan discontinued the program. Try being 18 years old with a pregnant wife, attending school and on a 1st year military salary.
> 
> Insults? You call reposting a direct quote from the OP about his ability to work an insult? Wow, you would have never made it one week in boot camp, and it's SEAL. Show some respect.
> 
> ...


Right now you are actually more questionable than the OP. '
If you were a SEAL why Uber?

Here in SEAL town you can't get a Navy SEAL out of BUDS to tell you he is a SEAL.
You broadcasting it as your moniker and posting a photo of yourself.... well, 'nuf said.

More importantly, you have little information and have already formed an opinion.

This man's benefits are between him and Social Security. Only the OP and Social Security know the story.
You read a paragraph or two and jumped to conclusions. Not something I thought a SEAL is supposed to do.....right?

Give the man the benefit of the doubt because you really do not know his story.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Driving is NOT an easy job! And it is one of the most dangerous jobs!!
> If he is truly 100% disable then this is plain fraud!


Did a Google image search. This came back as "Combat Medic" and is known to Google.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> No, I am sure of it now. You are acting like a jerk for no reason.


I will take your very intuitive and informative post in stride. Thank you for your intellect.

May I suggest that you read up on the 111th Congress Subcommittee's findings on Social Security Disability Fraud from back in 2010. Estimates placed it at $160 billion a year. Obama was president back then so nothing was going to ever happen. But now we have a stickler as president and I'm thinking gov't fraud is next on his agenda. He already wants to require people on food stamps to work or attend employment skills training. We will see.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I will take your very intuitive and informative post in stride. Thank you for your intellect.
> 
> May I suggest that you read up on the 111th Congress Subcommittee's findings on Social Security Disability Fraud from back in 2010. Estimates placed it at $160 billion a year. Obama was president back then so nothing was going to ever happen. But now we have a stickler as president and I'm thinking gov't fraud is next on his agenda. He already wants to require people on food stamps to work or attend employment skills training. We will see.


Tell it to Social Security.... we don't care, and you should mind your own business. Something real SEALs do well.

Why don't we send your post and photo to Danny's or McP's.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Tell it to Social Security.... we don't care.


I don't have to. President Trump stated months ago that he plans to crack the whip on the Checks and Balances of our gov't.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't have to. President Trump stated months ago that he plans to crack the whip on the Checks and Balances of our gov't.


The Liar in Chief?
He has no idea how the checks and balances work in our government. He proved that the first month.

High school kids know more about how our government works.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Did a Google image search. This came back as "Combat Medic" and is known to Google.


Had no idea that combat medics worked with C4.








Hey, but that's our new multi tasking military.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Had no idea that combat medics worked with C4.
> View attachment 242795
> 
> Hey, but that's our new multi tasking military.


Keep digging, it is a long way to China.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I will take your very intuitive and informative post in stride. Thank you for your intellect.
> 
> May I suggest that you read up on the 111th Congress Subcommittee's findings on Social Security Disability Fraud from back in 2010. Estimates placed it at $160 billion a year. Obama was president back then so nothing was going to ever happen. But now we have a stickler as president and I'm thinking gov't fraud is next on his agenda. He already wants to require people on food stamps to work or attend employment skills training. We will see.


Vast majority, as in overwhelming majority, of people on SNAP fall into a few categories: disabled, minor children in poor families or foster care, seniors on fixed, low income, or military families. SNAP is another program that has extraordinarily low fraud, and they audit vigilantly.

Remember those states that insisted they were going to save so much money and expose so many frauds milking the system by getting TANF/SNAP by requiring blood tests? In almost every state that did this, the amount of people that tested positive the first time was less than 2%. On the second test to make sure it wasn't a false positive, the percentage fell to below 1%. The testing and necessary admin work associated with it ended up costing more than if they had found 20% and bounced them all from the program.

This blaming the poor and disabled and claiming they are stealing from the system/taxpayers is a _distraction.
_
If they can keep you focused on the idea your neighbor might be eating better than you (on about $35/week?!), you'll be too busy to notice that _they're_ stealing -- Oops! Sorry, I meant _*borrowing*_ with no intention to repay! --- from SS again, or any of the myriad of other ways _they_ "milk" the political system and the taxpayer teat.

Houdini couldn't have done it better.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Vast majority, as in overwhelming majority, of people on SNAP fall into a few categories: disabled, minor children in poor families or foster care, seniors on fixed, low income, or military families. SNAP is another program that has extraordinarily low fraud, and they audit vigilantly.
> 
> Remember those states that insisted they were going to save so much money and expose so many frauds milking the system by getting TANF/SNAP by requiring blood tests? In almost every state that did this, the amount of people that tested positive the first time was less than 2%. On the second test to make sure it wasn't a false positive, the percentage fell to below 1%. The testing and necessary admin work associated with it ended up costing more than if they had found 20% and bounced them all from the program.
> 
> ...


There's a certain kind of person who will always disagree with any concept of their neighbors getting any sort of help. It's not very American to me but what do I know? I wonder what they do if they have difficulties and need help themselves .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

possibledriver said:


> There's a certain kind of person who will always disagree with any concept of their neighbors getting any sort of help. It's not very American to me but what do I know? I wonder what they do if they have difficulties and need help themselves .


Their circumstances are always _different_.

Kinda like the women that are absolutely against abortion being legal until they have a pregnancy that threatens their health or life plans or whatever... Then they go to a clinic they don't protest at, and go back to protesting elsewhere.

I know of 2 like this, BTW. Each one is completely convinced that hers was the only "justifiable" abortion in all of history.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Their circumstances are always _different_.
> 
> Kinda like the women that are absolutely against abortion being legal until they have a pregnancy that threatens their health or life plans or whatever... Then they go to a clinic they don't protest at, and go back to protesting elsewhere.
> 
> I know of 2 like this, BTW. Each one is completely convinced that hers was the only "justifiable" abortion in all of history.


The hypocrisy is amazing. Like paul ryan for instance who went thru college on the taxpayer's dime receiving Surivor's Social Security from his Dad's death. Now he wants to kill SS, Medicare and Medicaid. He got his now the rest of us can die.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

possibledriver said:


> The hypocrisy is amazing. Like paul ryan for instance who went thru college on the taxpayer's dime receiving Surivor's Social Security from his Dad's death. Now he wants to kill SS, Medicare and Medicaid. He got his now the rest of us can die.


It's not just a GOP thing. It's both parties, and will probably be any other parties as well, if any end up coming to any real level of power.

It's the nature of power, and it's the pleebs that pay for it.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> It's not just a GOP thing. It's both parties, and will probably be any other parties as well, if any end up coming to any real level of power.
> 
> The GOP just gives better examples of greed and corruption than the Dems but alas we shouldn't talk about politics here. How bout we talk about mall ninjas?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

There are plenty of ways that the system can screw us over entirely legally.

I've been fortunate. But I can't know that other person's situation. For all I know, his disability costs him the ability to make really good money.

I drive because I (mostly) enjoy it, and it brings in a few bucks. I certainly couldn't support my household on it, and I think it's rare than anyone could.

Christine



SuzeCB said:


> Kinda like the women that are absolutely against abortion being legal until they have a pregnancy that threatens their health or life plans or whatever...


Or like the folks who think all gays should be executed, until their daughter comes out.

Christine


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

wesp1960 said:


> I called SSA and they want me to provide a tax I.D. # for Uber. I'm so confused because they want information that I don't know. It all depends on how many rides that I do. I don't know a per hour salary or the hours. What do I tell SSA about this? They tell me I have to report any new job and the wages monthly.


If you can't figure out to calculate your earnings driving for Uber, you shouldn't. You'll likely lose money after expenses.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

woodywho said:


> *THIS AGAIN???!!!*
> Another JarHead (no pun) misinformed on how the system works. DONOT confuse disabilty or workers comp with ssi/ssdi ..yes you can defraud and fake your problem there but not with ssi/ssdi. It's impossible to defraud the system while trying to get ssi/ssdi. Most people that apply wait 3-6 yrs to get approved ..some have actually died while waiting for it because their health got the best of them. You have to do paperwork..see State Drs, your DR. get reviewed then go before a State Judge and another State Dr to get any assistance. And as SuzeCB stated it's the money that WE, not you put into the system over a 20-40 yr period..so even if it were possible and an applicant is defrauding for their own money,...why do you care!!


You must have extensive doctor records and go through the wringer. Then wait forever for a decision. Then 2 years after approved, you get Medicare. Which comes out of your pay and you must purchase a Plan D for meds. And Medicare pays very little to the doctors so a lot have stopped taking it.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno what this has to do with your original question, but ...
> 
> I can make $1080 on SSDI per month. And, as self employed, it is based on the AFTER TAX AND EXPENSE income. I think it would be pretty had to have $1080 in profit ... in federally taxable PROFIT, per month on Uber. Check your Schedule C, divide it by twelve ... bet you're ok.
> 
> And, somebody said, they don't understand why someone on SSDI can work part time ... the answer to that is easy. Because it's the law.


Also, how is it possible. Because most folks on SSI or SSDI only draw around $1700-$1800 per month on average. Many are on the lower end at $1300 to $1500 per month. That's why! On the high end, the maximum benefit amount is around $2600 per month. The poverty line is around $1900 per month for a family of four. So, most folks benefit amount puts them either slightly under or slightly over the poverty line.

This is the benefit amount in and of itself. I myself drew right around $27,600 last year, and for me, $23,000 of it was taxable on my Federal tax return. Then there is the factor of the OP mentioning about having to pay Schedule D out of his benefit amount each month. There is also schedule B, and if you need to take that coverage, that dips into your monthly benefit before you see dime one.

All that being said, many folks have only that income at that stage of their life, and they likely may have earned at minimum while they were part of the workforce, in the $40K, $75K, or even $100K or more annually in their lifetime. Don't question accusingly until you have researched a little bit, and have some basic knowledge on the subject you are attempting to comment on, so as to be fair to all involved. I am not trying to preach or scold, but just trying to enlighten you, SteveK2016.



wesp1960 said:


> I think they go by what you did for a living. And if you can't do that or something different equal to that, can still receive benefits and work a few hours a month to supplement it.


Exactly.



steveK2016 said:


> First, a Jarhead is a Marine. A SEAL is Navy and isnt a Jarhead.
> 
> I know someone that went through the 18 month hoop and got SSDI. He had a high paying job for many years where he earned $125k with bonuses, so he had a lot paid in. He gets a fat check for it and I dont know when it expires. He does what many have recommended here and he started an S Corp with his GF as the sole officer. All he earns as a "consultant" gets paid to that Corporation and all his SSDI is just play money, virtually having no cap to his ability to work and earn while still collecting disability.
> 
> He ain't alone. That's the point. Either you are disabled and unable to work, or you are able to work. Enough loop holes to abuse the system.


FAT CHECK, eh? Considering the maximum monthly benefit is around $2700 per month, I don't know what you would consider a FAT CHECK.

LUDICROUS!



SuzeCB said:


> If the check is that "fat", it's not SSI or SSDI. More likely SSI and his PENSION and other investments paying out monthly (the word for that kind of fund escapes me).
> 
> And how many years? Is he disabled or did he retire and is collecting SSA and his pension?
> 
> If not SSA + pension, he's not making a lot of money on Uber, either. The limits are fairly low.


ANNUITY, maybe.


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Dec 22, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, obviously it's the law, I question the law itself. Either your disabled and unable to work or you are not disabled and able to work. Not a big fan of the Gray area, but I don't write legislature.
> 
> Meanwhile I certainly agree that you are entitled to take disability payments as we do pay into the program, just not the concept of unable to work yet still working...


That's not true at all. Some people who are disabled can only work a certain amount of hours per day. Some people who are disabled cannot work at all.

I do despise people who fake disability and I personally know someone that is perfectly capable of working yet collects social security disability.



wesp1960 said:


> You must have extensive doctor records and go through the wringer. Then wait forever for a decision. Then 2 years after approved, you get Medicare. Which comes out of your pay and you must purchase a Plan D for meds. And Medicare pays very little to the doctors so a lot have stopped taking it.


Medicare - Part A is free if you have worked the required amount of time. Everyone pays a premium for Part B and Part D unless you qualify for a low income subsidy. Which is how it should be.

Your statement that a lot of doctors have stopped taking Medicare is false. Yes, some doctors do not take Medicare. Medicare patients make up a huge percentage of a doctor's income.



woodywho said:


> *THIS AGAIN???!!!*
> Another JarHead (no pun) misinformed on how the system works. DONOT confuse disabilty or workers comp with ssi/ssdi ..yes you can defraud and fake your problem there but not with ssi/ssdi. It's impossible to defraud the system while trying to get ssi/ssdi. Most people that apply wait 3-6 yrs to get approved ..some have actually died while waiting for it because their health got the best of them. You have to do paperwork..see State Drs, your DR. get reviewed then go before a State Judge and another State Dr to get any assistance. And as SuzeCB stated it's the money that WE, not you put into the system over a 20-40 yr period..so even if it were possible and an applicant is defrauding for their own money,...why do you care!!


This is not entirely accurate. What if someone faked a disability at age 25 or 30 and collected for life? They certainly have not paid enough into the system equal to what they receive.

Of course some have died. In many cases someone contracts a disease yet dies before an approval can occur.



steveK2016 said:


> Any health care benefits a soldier recieves was paid for well in advanced through multiple combat tours in support of the Global War on Terrorism, regardless of any political belief in opposition of such military operations.
> 
> My point, which I cannot speak for SEAL Team 5 is that disability payment for being unable to work should mean you are unable to work. If you are able to work but keep it under a certain minimum, then you are not disabled to the point of not being able to work. If yiure able you are able to work 80 hours a month Ubering to make the minimum before SSDI cuts you off, you are most certainly able to work the 160 hours a month necessary to attempt to sustain your existence like the rest of America.
> 
> I understand people do get disabled and we do pay into the system, so we are entitled to recieve such insurance payment. However, the concept that you can be disabled enough to qualify for disability payments but not enough that you are physically capable of working is bullshit and theres more than likely more people milking that system then genuinely using it because they are simply too disabled to work.


You make some valid points. The Boston Globe did an article on this several years ago. Families were putting their kids on meds for axiety, depression etc and as soon as they were eligible they would file for disability. Yes, you can be approved for disability as a teenager and receive a check.



SuzeCB said:


> Actually, incorrect. While many saw combat, many more did not. Military personnel that never set foot outside the state's get the same benefits.
> 
> And I'm not detracting from what they all have done, and what was lost, and what was risked. Thank you to all who served.
> 
> ...


Excellent points about MS and other diseases which is why people are allowed to work part time. I know someone with MS who was disabled but know she can work almost full time but not quite.

The same follows with private disability policies which will pay 50% if you can only work 50% of a normal work week (if the right policy is purchased).

I disagree about the sweet life. There are plenty of examples of people who are on disability and other free government programs who drive newer expensive SUV's and spend EBT money out of state and out of the country at places like Disney, Vegas, Puerto Rico and the Dominican Republic. It was a major problem here in MA.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I will take your very intuitive and informative post in stride. Thank you for your intellect.
> 
> May I suggest that you read up on the 111th Congress Subcommittee's findings on Social Security Disability Fraud from back in 2010. Estimates placed it at $160 billion a year. Obama was president back then so nothing was going to ever happen. But now we have a stickler as president and I'm thinking gov't fraud is next on his agenda. He already wants to require people on food stamps to work or attend employment skills training. We will see.


Another great point made. In 2013 there were just over 10.2 million on disability which was almost a 50% increase from a decade earlier when there were 6.8 million on disability.

http://www.iwf.org/blog/2796127/Americans-on-Disability-Skyrocket-–-Especially-Under-Obama


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I never understood how its allowed to get paid Disability Insurance for not being able to work yet you can work Uber (or any other part time job) and still get disability... but i understand the necessity to an extent.
> 
> I'll do you a solid because I'm in a good mood...
> 
> ...


I would add to look at the exact wording of the rules. Because is it the money you take home or your actual income after deductions. There's a very good chance that you have no or little actual income after you deduct mileage.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> President Trump stated months ago that he plans to crack the whip on the Checks and Balances of our gov't.


Promoting President Trump? This explains a lot.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would add to look at the exact wording of the rules. Because is it the money you take home or your actual income after deductions. There's a very good chance that you have no or little actual income after you deduct mileage.


Even with that you're only allowed to work 18 hours a week based on a 4.33 week month


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Promoting President Trump? This explains a lot.


Being blind to what Trump has accomplished in only the past 3 months explains even more. Research Federal gov't employees Price and Pruitt to see if the Checks and Balances has worked, unless of course you're fine with your tax dollars going for lavish vacations and chartering private jets. How about getting the other 28 countries of NATO to pay their fair share? So far this year it has saved the U.S. $34 billion with much more savings to come. How about the $74 million we use to spend on illegal immigration medical before Obama now it's costing the U.S. over $950 million a year?

Why don't you just keep watching TMZ and the Cartoon Channel. Hey, did you hear that one of the Kardashian girls is set to become the youngest billionaire in U.S. history? Yea, that'll solve a lot of America's problems.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Being blind to what Trump has accomplished in only the past 3 months explains even more. Research Federal gov't employees Price and Pruitt to see if the Checks and Balances has worked, unless of course you're fine with your tax dollars going for lavish vacations and chartering private jets. How about getting the other 28 countries of NATO to pay their fair share? So far this year it has saved the U.S. $34 billion with much more savings to come. How about the $74 million we use to spend on illegal immigration medical before Obama now it's costing the U.S. over $950 million a year?


What does any of this gibberish have to do with the OP's issue?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> What does any of this gibberish have to do with the OP's issue?


That's it? That's your rebuttal? Wow, for someone that started the badgering you sure have a weak reply.

Remember when you first posted this,


UberLady10001 said:


> Promoting President Trump? This explains a lot.


 or do you have trouble recalling what you did only 2 hours ago? That's ok, lack of memory is directly related to drug use.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

No need rebut off topic gibberish.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Remember when you first posted this,
> or do you have trouble recalling what you did only 2 hours ago? That's ok, lack of memory is directly related to drug use.


You're the one who turned the OP's post into a Trump campaign commercial.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> You're the one who turned the OP's post into a Trump campaign commercial.


Ok, then reply to my posts with intelligence and facts. Posting


UberLady10001 said:


> Promoting President Trump? This explains a lot.


is surrendering your intellect to ignorance. It's as if you don't know anything and you're just going with what social media and the fake news tells you what to do. Stand tall, research policies and figure things out for yourself. You might even learn something about your country.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> fake news tells you what to do. Stand tall, research policies and figure things out for yourself. You might even learn something about your country.


Stop digging.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Stop digging.


This country's not digging anymore. We are building!!! That $20 trillion hole that Obama put us in by handing out "free" money for 8 years will soon get taken care of.

See, so you just let me prove how my post are relative to this thread. The day of applying for gov't aid because "my big toe hurts" is over. We have a forum member in here by the name of ShiftyDrake. This man came home from the Global War on Terrorism with a Purple Heart and only one leg. This man drives a cab every single day and does not draw one penny from Social Security.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

BillyTheKidd said:


> This is not entirely accurate. What if someone faked a disability at age 25 or 30 and collected for life? They certainly have not paid enough into the system equal to what they receive.
> 
> Of course some have died. In many cases someone contracts a disease yet dies before an approval can occur.


HERE YA GO!!!

On ssdi they prorate your monthly check on what you have put out into the system in the last 10 years of employment from the time you filed (no way around this). So i really doubt that a 25 yr old will have an extensive work history at 25 years of age. so they may be more of a candidate for ssi and if they did file that young in age SSDI reevaluates your case/condition/disability with a fine toothpick, I believe every 5 yrs or so.
One other thing it's very, very hard to get SSDI under the age of 50 unless you're an offspring geting a ssi check because of your guardian's diability and even then you age out after a certain age.
*SCENARIO:* person applies around their 47th b'day and their case takes 5 years and they win their case SS will almost automatically make their onset date on their 50th b'day and they will lose 3 years back pay .. because that's the way it is setup. They truly don't want anyone under 50 even with a true condition to collect ..they really don't want anyone to collect if you ask me!! I've heard of people going into court with walkers/wheelchairs and a oxygen tank after 1 or 2 heart attacks and get denied and they may have worked and put into the system 40-50 years of their life. Everyone does not get to go pass GO and collect $200


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> This blaming the poor and disabled and claiming they are stealing from the system/taxpayers is a _distraction. _If they can keep you focused on the idea your neighbor might be eating better than you (on about $35/week?!), you'll be too busy to notice that _they're_ stealing -- Oops! Sorry, I meant _*borrowing*_ with no intention to repay! --- from SS again, or any of the myriad of other ways _they_ "milk" the political system and the taxpayer teat. Houdini couldn't have done it better.


They want you to punch down, but never up.



UberLady10001 said:


> Stop digging.


You're spending an awful lot of effort on this random trumper, when you lose nothing by blocking his posts. What could he possibly bring to the table?


----------



## BillyTheKidd (Dec 22, 2015)

woodywho said:


> HERE YA GO!!!
> 
> On ssdi they prorate your monthly check on what you have put out into the system in the last 10 years of employment from the time you filed (no way around this). So i really doubt that a 25 yr old will have an extensive work history at 25 years of age. so they may be more of a candidate for ssi and if they did file that young in age SSDI reevaluates your case/condition/disability with a fine toothpick, I believe every 5 yrs or so.
> One other thing it's very, very hard to get SSDI under the age of 50 unless you're an offspring geting a ssi check because of your guardian's diability and even then you age out after a certain age.
> *SCENARIO:* person applies around their 47th b'day and their case takes 5 years and they win their case SS will almost automatically make their onset date on their 50th b'day and they will lose 3 years back pay .. because that's the way it is setup. They truly don't want anyone under 50 even with a true condition to collect ..they really don't want anyone to collect if you ask me!! I've heard of people going into court with walkers/wheelchairs and a oxygen tank after 1 or 2 heart attacks and get denied and they may have worked and put into the system 40-50 years of their life. Everyone does not get to go pass GO and collect $200


Call it SSI or SSDI or whatever it is. My point is, there are people claiming they are disabled due to anxiety/depression as teenagers and getting a check from the federal government. This is fact. As I mentioned the Boston Globe, as liberal of a newspaper as possible, did a detailed report on this a while back exposing this problem.

"I've heard of people going into court with walkers/wheelchairs and a oxygen tank after 1 or 2 heart attacks and get denied and they may have worked and put into the system 40-50 years of their life. Everyone does not get to go pass GO and collect $200"

Well if someone has worked for 50 years they would qualify to collect their social security automatically...and you have heard of? or You Know? Because I know this is a massive problem. Someone who has had a heart attack is not necessarily disabled. Most people who have are not.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just found out that since Uber is considered self-employment the rules for working while on SSDI are very different. From what i've found you can't work more than 45 hours a month or make more than $850 a month. If this is incorrect someone please let us know.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

wesp1960 said:


> Just found out that since Uber is considered self-employment the rules for working while on SSDI are very different. From what i've found you can't work more than 45 hours a month or make more than $850 a month. If this is incorrect someone please let us know.


It's incorrect. You're allowed to work 80 hours per month and make 850 AFTER expenses . If you go above those limits it gets a bit more complicated . Google "working on disability" from the results only take the SSA.gov link. It will give you a PDF file that explains everything .it's surrounded by commercial links that may or may not be a accurate


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Vast majority, as in overwhelming majority, of people on SNAP fall into a few categories: disabled, minor children in poor families or foster care, seniors on fixed, low income, or military families. SNAP is another program that has extraordinarily low fraud, and they audit vigilantly.
> 
> Remember those states that insisted they were going to save so much money and expose so many frauds milking the system by getting TANF/SNAP by requiring blood tests? In almost every state that did this, the amount of people that tested positive the first time was less than 2%. On the second test to make sure it wasn't a false positive, the percentage fell to below 1%. The testing and necessary admin work associated with it ended up costing more than if they had found 20% and bounced them all from the program.
> 
> ...


This really makes me wonder why you ever drove for Uber but I understand you quit which makes sense.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This really makes me wonder why you ever drove for Uber but I understand you quit which makes sense.


What does what I posted have anything to do with why I drove for Uber or why I'm not doing it now?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> What does what I posted have anything to do with why I drove for Uber or why I'm not doing it now?


It's meant as a compliment but now I get why.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's meant as a compliment but now I get why.


Alllllll-eighty then...


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> It's incorrect. You're allowed to work 80 hours per month and make 850 AFTER expenses . If you go above those limits it gets a bit more complicated . Google "working on disability" from the results only take the SSA.gov link. It will give you a PDF file that explains everything .it's surrounded by commercial links that may or may not be a accurate


Thanks so much...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yooper said:


> What could he possibly bring to the table?


Integrity and intelligence. I know those words have become a foreign language in this country over the past decade, but many Americans still believe in JFK's famous phrase.


----------



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

BillyTheKidd said:


> Call it SSI or SSDI or whatever it is. My point is, there are people claiming they are disabled due to anxiety/depression as teenagers and getting a check from the federal government. This is fact. As I mentioned the Boston Globe, as liberal of a newspaper as possible, did a detailed report on this a while back exposing this problem.
> 
> "I've heard of people going into court with walkers/wheelchairs and a oxygen tank after 1 or 2 heart attacks and get denied and they may have worked and put into the system 40-50 years of their life. Everyone does not get to go pass GO and collect $200"
> 
> Well if someone has worked for 50 years they would qualify to collect their social security automatically...and you have heard of? or You Know? Because I know this is a massive problem. Someone who has had a heart attack is not necessarily disabled. Most people who have are not.


SSI and SSDI are two completely different programs. To receive SSDI you must have tons of medical records showing the condition and what it has done to your life and the ability to engage in substantial gainful activity. Not a few hours here and there to make a buck instead of taking free food from the government. It is not easy to win a disability case and takes years. Unless you have kidney failure or something life threatening. I'm sure there are some scammers but not any I know. Everything you do is known to the government and they do watch it closely. Here in my area people are making $100,000 and up starting out in the oilfield. So my little check is pocket money compared to them. I do not take it for granted and I know that it can be taken away at any time. It is not permanent.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

wesp1960 said:


> I called SSA and they want me to provide a tax I.D. # for Uber. I'm so confused because they want information that I don't know. It all depends on how many rides that I do. I don't know a per hour salary or the hours. What do I tell SSA about this? They tell me I have to report any new job and the wages monthly.


What ever you make a month... report it. Fraudulent claims will screw you over good!


----------



## DNM3K (Oct 2, 2018)

People tend to focus on the abusers, the ones that milk a system, that is their main justification for their arguments about cutting benefits, cutting off programs. Yes I'm talking to the make believe seal team member and the few of you here trumpeting about financial victories as if those moves will actually benefit you in any meaningful way, other than ego strokes.

Everywhere in life you have people working the system. Government. Wall Street. Retail. Mom and pop companies. Hospitals. Doctors. Lawyers. Business executives. Farmers. Students.

No matter how much you try to close a loop hole, someone already made two more, or someone will find a new angle.

You shouldn't base policy changes or putting up walls to cut off the abuse, because what it really does? It cuts off the support to the people who actually need it. Don't consume your views based on a minority of a group, because when you try and make things to difficult for them, what you're really doing is hurting those who actually need the help. Instead of cutting each other down, when you're in a position of power, In a position to assist, to help raise up a neighbor, friend, family or a stranger, then that's what you should do.
You would want to know if you're health went south, or a partner's health fell apart, and the job you relied on to keep your insurance and keeping your families head above water, in your time of need, when you would need it the most, I'm fairly certain you won't be consumed with thinking about the abusers of the system.

Anyone here who's limited in what they can do, chances are they're a shell of their former self if they qualify for SSDI, and you look down on them? They're just here trying to make the best of their situation, at the end of the day isn't that why you Uber too?


----------



## Liftedyj (Jan 17, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's called milking the system. Americans are the best at getting something for nothing. The old phrase "America owes me" is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 242639


Yep, definitely "milking the system"... Over 20 years of being a mechanic, working on big trucks, everything with wheels in Iraq, building and repairing monster trucks and jet powered 4 wheelers earned me 4 back surgeries and a spinal cord stimulator. Now I can't even pick up a car tire, or walk, sit or stand for long periods. I made more in a week than I do per month on the disability that I paid into. Do you live on $1k a month or less?? Maybe you should try being LEGITIMATELY disabled and work a full time job that'll let you take off 3 days a week for physical therapy, 3 times a month for Drs appointments, etc and still pay your bills. Until then don't talk shit about people trying to make ends meet without having the benefits they paid for taken away!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Liftedyj said:


> Maybe you should try being LEGITIMATELY disabled!


Maybe you should have read what I replied to. When a person is physically capable of performing a task yet asks for advice about limiting the allowable time only to continue collecting benefits then yes, that is milking the system. By their own admission the person is physically capable of full time work, yet wants to limit the hours of work as not to interrupt their disability benefits.



Liftedyj said:


> Maybe you should try being LEGITIMATELY disabled and work a full time job


I hope I never become LEGITIMATELY disabled. However, we did have a forum member named Shifty Drake whom came home from Iraq after military service with only 1 leg. Today he drives a cab 60 hours a week and does not draw one penny of disability.


----------



## Liftedyj (Jan 17, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Maybe you should have read what I replied to. When a person is physically capable of performing a task yet asks for advice about limiting the allowable time only to continue collecting benefits then yes, that is milking the system. By their own admission the person is physically capable of full time work, yet wants to limit the hours of work as not to interrupt their disability benefits.
> 
> I hope I never become LEGITIMATELY disabled. However, we did have a forum member named Shifty Drake whom came home from Iraq after military service with only 1 leg. Today he drives a cab 60 hours a week and does not draw one penny of disability.


I read what you replied to. You apparently don't grasp the situation. Being able to work 40-60hrs A MONTH is a far cry from holding a full time job. I'd also be worried about making $500-600 in a month and losing my disability, which is still more than I can make working part time. Losing my disability would also mean having to get an individual health insurance policy that thanks to the Unaffordable care act would cost more than I could make and still leave me with a mountain of Drs bills. My first surgery was only partially covered by my insurance when I was still working full time and I still paid almost $3k out of pocket. The last surgery was $85k. You keep talking about the guy with one leg, but different injuries have totally different effects on people's capabilities. Driving with one leg isn't a big deal. Not being able to sit or stand for more than 30-40 minutes at a time, or being able to put your own clothes on without help or tools to aid you isn't the same. When you can't even carry your own groceries it puts a damper on holding a full time job. But if someone is making an effort to try to get back to some semblance of a "normal" life, then why fault them for it? SSDI has a specific program, I think its called "Road to work" that does just that. Its set up so you can try to get back to work without losing your benefits and having to start all over if you cant rejoin the workforce. The people milking the system are the ones that were never deployed claiming PTSD, or broke their collarbone and are getting 80% disability on top of their pension and not even making an effort to get off the couch! Both examples are actual people that were in my Mother's unit before she retired after 34 years.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh, you don't have to tell me about programs being slashed. My parents whom both worked their entire lives passed away when I was a senior in high school. My father's first job was Sept 1942 when he enlisted in the Navy to fight in WWII. He worked every day of his life contributing to SS for 39 years. My mom worked in administration her entire life and only took off a little time to have two children. I was able to receive dependent benefits as long as I continued my education. I enlisted in the military after high school and went to a community college after boot camp and receiving my orders. I was taking the required amount of college hours and receiving $1800/month in dependent benefits. Then all of a sudden after 5 months of receiving benefits my Commander-in-Chief, Ronald Reagan discontinued the program. Try being 18 years old with a pregnant wife, attending school and on a 1st year military salary.
> 
> Insults? You call reposting a direct quote from the OP about his ability to work an insult? Wow, you would have never made it one week in boot camp, and it's SEAL. Show some respect.
> 
> ...


Do you know who Don Shipley is?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I like to play poker. I'm told I'm pretty good at it.
I have learned the rules of NoLimit Texas poker. And, each casino has very slight variations in the rules; and those variations can make a difference between being a net winner, or net loser.
I don't write those rules. Nobody asked for my input in the writing or enforcement of those rules.
If I don't like them, my option is to not play at that casino (or wherever).

BUT, when I can I use those rules to MY advantage.
That is not cheating. That is playing the game, or playing the system if you wish.

The disability laws, (or tax laws) were not written by me. Nobody asked my input before they were written, I have no power over the enforcement of those laws. 

BUT, I use those laws to MY advantage. I play the game according to the rules. So, that means that I keep my income below the limit allowed by SSDI, and I collect my SSDI and get deeply discounted health insurance. Yes, I participate in, and play that game too.

Personally I have no opinion about a person who decides to sit out of a game (not collect their disability rights) so that they can make more money working. That is a personal decision. If I were offered a position at $10k a month it would be worth it to me to drop SSDI. To me, it is a financial decision; a mathematical decision. Not a moral one.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

wesp1960 said:


> I called SSA and they want me to provide a tax I.D. # for Uber. I'm so confused because they want information that I don't know. It all depends on how many rides that I do. I don't know a per hour salary or the hours. What do I tell SSA about this? They tell me I have to report any new job and the wages monthly.


Just give them your social and they probably already have. you don't need a tax ID to drive for Uber



wesp1960 said:


> I'm still asking State Farm what the premium increase will be for a rideshare endorsement. That will determine if it's even a viable option. Thanks for all the info.


My experience is that State Farm was expensive I switch to Mercury and only $25 a month more


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, obviously it's the law, I question the law itself. Either your disabled and unable to work or you are not disabled and able to work. Not a big fan of the Gray area, but I don't write legislature.
> 
> Meanwhile I certainly agree that you are entitled to take disability payments as we do pay into the program, just not the concept of unable to work yet still working...


Not every disability is the same from day-to-day. Employers like to know when they can count on you being there.

That's why rideshare is great for partially or mostly or erratically disabled people. Make your own hours, and if you can't work for a morning or a day or a week, no problem. Don't, and when you can, hop back into the car.


----------



## Havoc1649 (Feb 13, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Maybe you should have read what I replied to. When a person is physically capable of performing a task yet asks for advice about limiting the allowable time only to continue collecting benefits then yes, that is milking the system. By their own admission the person is physically capable of full time work, yet wants to limit the hours of work as not to interrupt their disability benefits.
> 
> I hope I never become LEGITIMATELY disabled. However, we did have a forum member named Shifty Drake whom came home from Iraq after military service with only 1 leg. Today he drives a cab 60 hours a week and does not draw one penny of disability.


Your friend with the missing limb would have zero chance of approval for SSDI. A missing limb or even paralysis to a certain degree does not meet the standards. You have to be extremely sick with an extensive medical history and are severely physically restricted in your ability to be employed. That doesn't mean you're unable to do any work. Just unable to complete substantial gainful activity which will last a year or more. A person on SSDI is unable to perform any gainful work in the economy.

The original OP asked a legitimate question. He didn't say he definitely could work 80 hours etc, people assumed that. He clearly didn't know what the limits were and that was why he was asking. The likelihood that a person on SSDI can work 80 hours a month is extremely low. They may say they can but actually doing it is not likely.

The Social Security Administration encourages a person on SSDI to work if they can. Not only does it benefit them physically, mentally, and financially it often has them paying some back into the system.

Now to debunk this odd belief on here that someone is getting rich on SSDI. The maximum payment for SSDI is $2,687 a month. Of that, a small portion will come out for Medicare premiums and a supplement if one has one. If I'm making $150,000 per year this is still the maximum payout. The actual average for those on it is $1171. Mind you these are people on SSDI who have extensive work records. If they don't they are on SSI, a completely different program and perhaps the one many of you are thinking of when concerned about fraud. Fraud in SSDI is very rare and often happens when an extremely sick person improves and doesn't report it. For SSDI, fraud is investigated and enforced aggressively.

SSDI is earned through work and paying the premiums. It is not a free program. It's there as a safety net for those who need it. Few people ever think they'll need it. It is not a large sum and is meant to help one cover basic costs. Now in order for those confused by the system, I'll provide myself as an example.

I'm 42 years old and have been on SSDI for two years. My first career was in law enforcement and I did it for about a decade, up until I couldn't do it any longer physically. As I have a couple of degrees I had a pretty easy time transitioning even with my medical issues. I spent the next number of years as an investment advisor and in venture capital. I made a good living.

Sadly it all came crashing down. My nervous system disorder I had dealt with for the past 20 years of pain and suffering went into overdrive. It has left me in severe pain for the rest of my days. It will never improve, the damage is based in my brain and irreparable. I am hopeful that someday science will figure it out but until that day I'm stuck here. I'd give anything to be healthy enough to work anywhere near full time. I'd give up a leg in a heartbeat to stop this incessant pain. It would be frigging awesome to only have to deal with something like that!

Based on the logic of a number of you, I'm lazy and happily gave up a six figure income for a whopping $2k a month to sit home and "milk the system". Forget that I paid $100,000 into that system in premiums. If you're familiar with the time value of money go back and do the real math on that. Going to take me 10-15 years just to get past the money I put in it let alone draw on others premiums. Besides being absurd, being stuck at home sucks the way it is and when your sick it's much worse. People don't realize how much of their lives revolve around work. How much social life comes from it. On top of all these great bonuses you get to deal with the incredible ignorance of the judgemental clueless idiots out there.

I've never met anyone on SSDI who wouldn't love to be able to work full time. Their job right now is taking care of themselves. Seal5 you never ever want that job. No rational person would.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a friend collecting disability insurance . Not enough for a family of 4. Reading this thread it's good news, I will tell him to sign up for Uber Eats with his old car. 

Just wondering, $1000/ month allowance is after standard deduction, correct ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> It's SSDI, he called it Disability Insurance. I distinctly remember him going through the process. Is he disabled? Good question. According to those that reviewed his case he is. What is his disability? Hes overweight, good at playing crazy, and had a good lawyer. He doesnt drive Uber, hes a sales consultant. He technically makes $0 (or very little) from it, all the commissions are paid to the Corporation that he doesnt legally own.


There is a type of disability insurance called "own occupation". This has nothing to do with the federal government. Anyone can purchase this but it's quite expensive. If you become disabled and can no longer do your current job you will be paid comparable to what you used to receive.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Actually, incorrect. While many saw combat, many more did not. Military personnel that never set foot outside the state's get the same benefits.
> 
> And I'm not detracting from what they all have done, and what was lost, and what was risked. Thank you to all who served.
> 
> ...


This ^ People need to learn that not everyone can "milk the system" and not everyone does. Being poor sucks and it's stressful not knowing if you can pay all your bills from one month to the next. 
I am in this boat. I also have my disability determine whether or not I can work from one day to the next.

No one chooses to be poor. IJS.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I will take your very intuitive and informative post in stride. Thank you for your intellect.
> 
> May I suggest that you read up on the 111th Congress Subcommittee's findings on Social Security Disability Fraud from back in 2010. Estimates placed it at $160 billion a year. Obama was president back then so nothing was going to ever happen. But now we have a stickler as president and I'm thinking gov't fraud is next on his agenda. He already wants to require people on food stamps to work or attend employment skills training. We will see.


A lot of people on food stamps already work.


----------



## mcw4820 (1 mo ago)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, obviously it's the law, I question the law itself. Either your disabled and unable to work or you are not disabled and able to work. Not a big fan of the Gray area, but I don't write legislature. Meanwhile I certainly agree that you are entitled to take disability payments as we do pay into the program, just not the concept of unable to work yet still working...


 Listen up butt munch! As a disabled person, I can tell you why I'm ALLOWED to work when I'm disabled. It's because neither SSI nor SSDI pay crap, and bills still have to be paid, disabled or not. So, this means that people like me, trying to get by on SSDI alone, that can hardly stand without a walker, had brain surgery, and now has difficulty making new memories, and ACTUALLY, worked their entire life, ruining their bodies in the process when they were younger, have to do what they have to do in order to just survive, whether they're ABLE TO OR NOT! Unlike little millennial punks who've never done a real days work in their entire life, and SIT at a computer all day long. Then come home crying to their wife about how they slaved away all day long, in their lilly white air conditioned office building, while sitting on their lilly white cushioned office chair, and their lilly white cushioned asses to their wife. Like they actually did something important that day. Then spend their free time *****ing, because some poor schmo, who does actually know what busting your ass really means, and NEEDS that tiny little bit of extra money, that they worked for AND PAID INTO ALL THEIR LIFE and then Social Security will GRACIOUSLY ALLOW YOU to work and EARN, just enough to survive! SO BLOW ME JACKASS!!!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno what this has to do with your original question, but ...
> 
> I can make $1080 on SSDI per month. And, as self employed, it is based on the AFTER TAX AND EXPENSE income. I think it would be pretty had to have $1080 in profit ... in federally taxable PROFIT, per month on Uber. Check your Schedule C, divide it by twelve ... bet you're ok.
> 
> And, somebody said, they don't understand why someone on SSDI can work part time ... the answer to that is easy. Because it's the law.


There was another thread on here where some poor schmuck on SSDI submitted his net but they used his gross to disqualify him. I know that’s not the way it is supposed to be but it seems to have a lot to do with whether the agent got laid last night.
The sad part is that once you get disqualified it takes money and a lawyer to fix, both things that people on SSDI don’t have. 
I suggest getting it straight with your case worker before submitting any forms. 
Remember big lie #1 — "We’re from the government, we’re here to help."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I looked over the SDDI info...

Thank Cthulu that VA disability is a straight forward check I get every month regardless of how much I make.

Geebus if i was trying to figure out SSDI i'd throw my hands in the air and give up and keep on limping around on one leg.


I've actually seen other folks get disqualified on other government programs over Net Versus Profit confusion. One of my buddies got declined from getting food stamps for his family because it looked like he made $250+ a day driving a taxi. Which isn't true at all, all his expenses weren't gettiing un-counted and he got screwed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I know a lady that used to work for me
Her story is sad, and long ... and I won't bore you with it.
BUT ... she is starving. And living in a shack with no heat and shivering with her dog.
Food is scarce.

I took $200 worth of groceries to her yesterday. She cried.
"Potato chips? l haven't had a potato chip in years ... "
Food stamps turned her down because she didn't understand how to fill out the paperwork.
She is limited both physically and mentally. 

I hooked her up to the local Food Pantry, explained how and when to use it.
She's coming to my house tomorrow after work and we'll go on line and get her hooked up to food stamps.

If SHE doesn't qualify -- I wanna see someone who DOES.
She is a poster child for someone who deserves food stamps.

.


----------

